# Wo Liegt der Fehler ??



## Immortelle (8. Mrz 2004)

<code>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<META http-equiv="Refresh" content="10">
<TITLE> CAM </TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<H2>I-CAFE</H2>


<H3>Picture</H3>




<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
day = new Date()
document.write("<IMGSRC=/C:\CAM.jpg>");


document.write(day.getHours());

document.write(day.getMinutes());

document.write(day.getSeconds());

document.write("\">");
</SCRIPT>




automatischer Refresh alle 10 Sekunden
</BODY>
</HTML>
<code>
Das ist der Code aber das Bild wird leider nie angezeigt!!
Kann mir einer sagen warum ???

Danke und Gruß Immo...


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

Ich glaube der Haupfehler liegt daran, dass dies nicht Java ist...


----------



## Immortelle (8. Mrz 2004)

Was is es denn dann wenn nicht Java Script ??

Gruß Immo...


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

Eben, es ist Java_Script_.

Aber JavaScript hat mit Java etwa soviel wie ein Hund mit einer Regenwolke gemeinsam: gar nichts.  :wink: 

mfg Beni

P.S. das war ein freundlicher Versuch Dir mitzuteilen, dass Du vielleicht das falsche Forum erwischt hast  :wink: 
(Naja, es gibt noch ein paar Scriptler die hier ihr Unwesen treiben, vielleicht hast Du Glück und jemand kann Dir eine hilfreichere Antwort geben.)


----------



## Immortelle (8. Mrz 2004)

Ja Sorry!! 
Musst mich ja nich gleich so anfahren, hab nicht so viel ahnung davon!!
Wenn ich alles darüber wüsste währe ich nich hier und würde eine Frage stellen!!

Gruß Immo...


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

*Entschuldige*, war nicht persönlich gegen Dich gerichtet.
(Hattest halt Pech, das Du gerade vor mein Kanonenrohr gekommen bist)

mfg Beni


----------



## Immortelle (8. Mrz 2004)

Kein Thema!!! 
Kenn das ja 

Gruß Immo...


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Mrz 2004)

Du hast Glück, und ich hoffe dir eine hilfreiche Antwort geben zu können.

Das Problem liegt aber eher im HTML.


```
document.write ('[img]C:\\CAM.jpg[/img]');
```


----------

